# Eye Dominance (pics)



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

The left target is with the left eye and the right target is with the right eye. Both shot right handed. I read where sometimes with age eye dominance can change. At 57 mine has. It has changed from right eye to left eye dominant. So, i went to the range because I was curious as to the results since I had being shooting right handed with my non-dominate right eye. Both targets were with my Sig P226 9mm from a weaver stance shooting right handed. I had to adjust my stance a bit to shoot with my left eye and my grouping was left of center. The bottom target shows the grouping shooting from my non-dominate right eye. A much better grouping. I guess without knowing it I have trained my right eye to take over, but I think with practice I can group about the same with either eye. I could shoot left handed, but I am much stronger with my right side. Weird in a way that I did not really know until I did the standard tests to determine eye dominance. Now it bugs me. 
The last time I shot a rifle was back in the military. I was in my 30's at the time because I joined the ANG many years after my active duty years were over, but I digress. I do remember then when we were qualifying with the M16 that I was hitting the target of my buddy's to my left. I helped him qualify and I failed because I never hit my target. I knew my aim was not that bad, but with a rifle shooting with the non dominate eye I was shooting way left.
It does not seem to be a problem with handguns. I will practice more and re-post again.
Just thought I would post to share this with you.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Because of monovision, I now shoot right handed, left eye dominate. Since my right eye is my dominant eye, with distance contact on right eye I cannot see the front sight clearly.

With monovision, you wear a contact lens on one eye to correct your distance vision and a contact lens on your other eye to correct your near vision. The lens for distance vision is usually worn on your dominant eye.

With monovision, the eye that sees well for distance vision will be slightly blurred up close and the eye that sees well up close will be slightly blurred when looking at distant objects. But with both eyes open, typically the result is acceptably clear and comfortable vision at all distances.

Therefore, the term "monovision" is somewhat misleading. The two eyes still work together as a team to see clearly at all distances; it's just that one eye is clearer than the other, and the "stronger eye" will depend on whether you are looking at something far away or up close.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

I didn't take my cell phone inside, but I went to my indoor range Friday. I only took my future (my permit has not arrived yet) EDC Sig P239 9mm with me. I shot 200 rounds- 100 rounds from using each eye. Here is the situation. I am far-sighted which means I cannot see good close up. I have still have very good long range vision, so I have a contact lens to correct my far-sightedness in my left (dominate eye). So, by using my left eye (dominate) I can easily pick up a sharp image of the front sight, but the target is blurry. Using my right eye (non dominate) I get a slightly blurry front sight, but the target is in focus. I shoot right handed.
I alternated 8 rounds using each eye for the 200 rounds. I had a multiple bulleye target paper so it was easier to watch my groupings. After shooting the first 100 rounds I took the target and showed the RSO/owner and asked him to guess which target was with which eye. He could not tell. It was obvious to me that I can shoot out of either eye. Obviously, it is much easier to shoot using my right eye shooting right handed. So, I am going to get the optometrist (sp?) to correct my right eye far sightedness instead of my left. Bottom line I can shoot just as accurate using either eye.
I will take a pic of my targets next range visit.


----------

